# Do you think the russian import ban will be lifted?



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Had the old mighty Mosin out today and I was just doing some random thinking and the thought that came to my head was should Trump or Johnson win the election would either of them lift the embargo/ban on Russian goods including rifles//ammo that Obama put in place. Sure would be nice to see some inexpensive surplus 7.62x54r back on the shelves again. I'm sure you AK guys would like to see some 7.62x39 and 5.45 back on the shelves again as well. Anyways, todays random thought have a good one!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Only time will tell , and we can only hope for the best , I do not think it will happen any time soon , or if it will happen . jmho .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe if Trump wins. Maybe import garlands and m1 carbines from Korea too.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Maybe if Trump wins. Maybe import garlands and m1 carbines from Korea too.


now that would be very good .


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I think we all know the only kind of imports that are likely to be in our near future and it's not 7.62x39 or 7N6.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Trump wouldn't have the same reason behind the Obammy gun/ammo ban - but he's looking to increase US manufacture and cut imports - highly doubt that there's a good enough organization to push thru an import ban withdrawl on the Ruskie goods - don't forget the US gun lobby is the US manufacturers or US based guys ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think Trump is going to be balancing his administration between right and left like one of the Great Wallenda's. Otherwise he won't get anything through Congress. I don't think rifles will be a priority for him, but maybe as part of a larger piece of legislation. He did say he would rather deal with the Russians than fight with them.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

If Hillary wins - NEVER and we will probably see more import bans on everything.

If Trump wins - at least there would be a chance.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It is my understanding that the 7.62X54R surplus ammunition is gone for good. Mosin Nagant 91/30 are still out there, even a few hex receiver Tulas here and there. The M-38s, M-44s etc. are probably only going to be had on the secondary market as well. I remember scoffing at 125.00 spam cans of 54R but I'd buy ten crates at that price today. I will be replacing my surplus ammo with commercial as I shoot it from here on out. Plenty of commercial, non corrosive stuff in all calibers right now.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Every time somebody new shoots my 308 Vepr they ask how can they get one. My response is always the same, 'Sorry my friend but your fellow citizens elected a POS, that window is closed'. I should go into the business and start making them here from scratch. An American made Kalashnikov sub MOA 308 Semi Automatic probably will sell pretty damn well.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok.. I'll bite. What ban? Yeah Obama had an executive order on arms but it didn't ban ammo. You can still by wolf and Tula 7.62x39 and it's still relatively cheap. One is Ukrainian and the other Russian. I don't follow the 54r or others but most of that was surplus.. And not made anymore. 

I havn't followed the rifles but I think you could still get a vepr and I've read about the shotgun being available.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Watever ban is in place is going to be there for a long time.

IIRC, it was put in place by O'thinga to punish the ruskies for seizing the Crimea.

O'thinga had a side benefit of screwing us God, Bible and gun clingers.


----------

